# brown stools and diarrhea



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

For some reason, we had a little cold front move through and two of my 18month saanens had brown formed stools and intermittent brown diarrhea. The other have their normal black pellet stools. I have been letting them out in the woods every afternoon and since the cold front, they might be eating falling leaves. Other than that, I do not know what is different in their diet. I also started them on some hoegger goat mineral a few weeks ago. Why would only two be affected. The two also were slow or did not want to eat their grain. Yesterday, the one was back to normal. The other I gave some cherry activia yogurt ( about 3ounces). I was going to watch them and see if anything changes. All summer they were fine and I was giving them herbal hoegger wormer. I have not been giving it to them weekly for about 3 weeks since I have been out of town. Is this normal? Tim in NC


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm guessing it is something they ate. Goats on hay and browse have dark hard droppings while goats on green grass may have softer lighter colored droppings. Most likely those two found something they liked and ate more of it than the others. Thier systems should adjust to it in a day or so and be fine. If the diahrea continues or worsens then you may want to consult a Vet.


----------

